
Symantec issues lame apology, fires wrong people in cert screwup - mikecarlton
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/tough-day-leaders
======
dang
This submission badly violates HN's rule against editorializing in titles.

The site guidelines ask you to "please use the original title unless it is
misleading or linkbait".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
xbmcuser
I think the op is referencing the comments below the article rather than the
article itself

